# You've Got A Friend - Solo Guitar Arrangement



## Michael_guitar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey folks,

here's a new fingerstyle arrangement of mine. 
Sheet music, tabs, and a mp3 file are available on my website.
Hope you enjoy it! 

Best,
Michael


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, very nice and soothing ! Love the tone and very well executed. Lovely arrangement !


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 19, 2012)

I've always loved this song. The arrangement you've done is great. Well done mate!


----------



## Michael_guitar (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you, guys!


----------

